# 2011 Chevy 2500 Shocker



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

I just checked out the hitch on a new Chevy HD. Weight carrying and weight distibution capacties are the same !!!
1,800 lbs tounge weight either way ! 17,000 lbs Trailer weight either way. In theory, I could pull my 7000 lb TT w/o the w/d bars. Not sure how well it would handle though.

I'm amazed !


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

The payloads and GVWR's of the 2011 Chevy/GMC trucks are going to set the bench mark for the others. I've noticed them, too! I'm sure when Dodge introduces the new line in 2015, they will be the benchmark for not only weight capacities but power as well. It will be interesting. phillip


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

What's the payload capacity on the truck????









Just saying that 1800 lbs might jsut lift the front tires if you don't have the Diesel to weigh it down.









You'll surely be over your rear axle weight rating....


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Tounge on my TT weighs 1,080#. Trailer weighs 6,700# loaded. Truck Payload is 3,385#. Rear axle reserve capacity on the 2010s was 3,566#. So assuming comparable rear axle capacity on the 2011s - I won't even be close to being over.

The owner's manual may shed some more light on the subject, but the hitch will take the load no problem. Axles also. My 2011 should be showing up any day now. I will be very interested to read the towing section of the manual.

Could it be that the truck will handle my TT w/o the bars ? More to come....

Rich


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, sounds like a 1 ton. Let the towing wars continue!!!!


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Wow, sounds like a 1 ton. Let the towing wars continue!!!!


2500 HD, gasser, 4.10


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

RWRiley said:


> Wow, sounds like a 1 ton. Let the towing wars continue!!!!


2500 HD, gasser, 4.10
[/quote]
Ahhh, sorry, was thinking Diesel payloads....


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

RWRiley said:


> Tounge on my TT weighs 1,080#. Trailer weighs 6,700# loaded. Truck Payload is 3,385#. Rear axle reserve capacity on the 2010s was 3,566#. So assuming comparable rear axle capacity on the 2011s - I won't even be close to being over.
> 
> The owner's manual may shed some more light on the subject, but the hitch will take the load no problem. Axles also. My 2011 should be showing up any day now. I will be very interested to read the towing section of the manual.
> 
> ...


I have a 2009 2500HD, the payload capacity is the same as on the 2010's and it's only 2150 lbs. The GVWR is 9200 lbs but a truck with a 5th wheel hitch and a full tank of fuel weighs 7500 lbs, leaving only 1700 lbs of payload capacity remaining. The weak link of the 2009 GVWR was the frame and suspension, the rear axel itself is fine for upto 2900 lbs of additional weight.

Maybe I missed the point of your post though.


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

rames90 said:


> Tounge on my TT weighs 1,080#. Trailer weighs 6,700# loaded. Truck Payload is 3,385#. Rear axle reserve capacity on the 2010s was 3,566#. So assuming comparable rear axle capacity on the 2011s - I won't even be close to being over.
> 
> The owner's manual may shed some more light on the subject, but the hitch will take the load no problem. Axles also. My 2011 should be showing up any day now. I will be very interested to read the towing section of the manual.
> 
> ...


I have a 2009 2500HD, the payload capacity is the same as on the 2010's and it's only 2150 lbs. The GVWR is 9200 lbs but a truck with a 5th wheel hitch and a full tank of fuel weighs 7500 lbs, leaving only 1700 lbs of payload capacity remaining. The weak link of the 2009 GVWR was the frame and suspension, the rear axel itself is fine for upto 2900 lbs of additional weight.

Maybe I missed the point of your post though.
[/quote]

My point was the ability of the hitch. W/c and w/d capacities are the same. New and noteable change I believe.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Then comes the question about stopping ability......


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd keep the bars and sway control. I'd hate to see a shiny new truck get messed up by trailer sway (don't think it can't pull you into the ditch...)


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I'd keep the bars and sway control. I'd hate to see a shiny new truck get messed up by trailer sway (don't think it can't pull you into the ditch...)


I agree - 2.5" shank, bars, etc on order. I decided not to even try it - although Chevy is boasting a new anti-sway system on the HDs.

1st I have to get my truck. I took delivery on Friday, and gave it back to them on Saturday. Bad drive shaft. It's been 5 days and they still have it. Bummer


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

RWRiley said:


> I'd keep the bars and sway control. I'd hate to see a shiny new truck get messed up by trailer sway (don't think it can't pull you into the ditch...)


I agree - 2.5" shank, bars, etc on order. I decided not to even try it - although Chevy is boasting a new anti-sway system on the HDs.

1st I have to get my truck. I took delivery on Friday, and gave it back to them on Saturday. Bad drive shaft. It's been 5 days and they still have it. Bummer








[/quote]
Sorry to hear that. I hope you pointed out that they get paid to dealer prep the truck. It would be good if they paid attention to things that could be wrong rather than focus on washing it and delivering it so they get thier money...


----------

